# The search goes on!



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

I bought a Gaggia Classic about a month ago But found my Cuisineart DBM8U just wasn't able to grind the beans fine enough. I took on board advice about up dosing but it made no difference, a double shot was over in less than ten seconds and with my homemade naked PF I could see it shooting everywhere. A friend of mine produced a Gaggia MM grinder which is stepped but with a fine setting my shots struggle to start and when they do it's like a black tarry substance that begins to emerge, then it speeds up until at about fifty seconds the water begins channeling and a double is produced. I've tried different tamping pressures but am coming around to thinking that I need a stepless grinder to get the grind right and get into a routine with shot production. I read the forum with interest for other members views on the subject of grinders. Looks like Ebay is a source of used models but I've seen Mazzers at amazing used prices but maybe if I wait long enough one may come on a quiet week, maybe I will just settle for less but which way to go?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

If the Gaggia MM is set too fine (and your shots at 50 seconds indicate this is the case) then go coarser.

Shots should be 25 seconds (+/- 5 seconds) for the average extraction

The DBM8U is not a grinder for espresso, but works well for filter/brewed coffee. It is not able to grind fine enough (based on experience with a friends unit)

Stepless isn't the way forward if you need repeatibility and change between espresso and brewed, but a grinder with small increments in grind size should be a consideration.

What budget do you hve for a grinder?


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't know what's happening with this post, just posted a reply to Glenn and it's gone, not posted! The DBM8U I can keep for brewed coffee and will persevere with the MM a while longer. I don't really want to spend more than £150 so maybe an older Mazzer and put new burrs in one should last my lifetime then or maybe a ascaso. Got to say the naked PF is a must to see what is going on as a shot is coming through. I am patient I can watch and wait for the right machine.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I can see the frustration with MM. Keep searching for the right one.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Glenn said:


> If the Gaggia MM is set too fine (and your shots at 50 seconds indicate this is the case) then go coarser.
> 
> Shots should be 25 seconds (+/- 5 seconds) for the average extraction
> 
> ...


I think stepless works just fine on a mazzer/compak for changing between espresso and brewed and keeping a degree of consistency imho?

I'd go for a used mazzer, which imho you could use for both (I use my compak k10 conical for both press and espresso), but if you've got a spare grinder, that'd save being an issue having to worry about getting coarser particles mixed in with finer particles when making espresso.

TBH I think you shouldn't have that hard of a time finding a used mazzer mini in that budget?


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks RP. I do have a small spare grinder, missed a Mazzer mini in Scotland at £122 plus delivery a couple of weeks ago. I've bid on some Mazzers on Ebay recently but I just think I drive the price up for the seller before getting beaten who bid large amounts to get what they want. I think I need to up my budget and be patient. I am aiming for a Mazzer.


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Well, I've done it again! Been sniped I think, put a high bid in on a Mazzer Royal only to be pipped at the post by £5 by a sniper. Looked good at £230. I know it isn't a Mazzer but there is a cheap Fracino on ebay due to end soon but I cant identify the old model. £46 just now. Do they have a good reputation? Are the easy to do up if the model can be identified?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I think that one is Iberital / Cunill based and looks very like some current models so parts should be obtainable, I watched that big Mazzer too but did not bid, just a bit too monolithic for me. I keep monitoring the Bay but have yet to throw caution to the wind and bid, now angling towards some more saving and get a new grinder. I guess waiting is easier in my case as I already have the Iberital MC2 which is probably the most popular entry grinder that can produce a proper espresso grind.

With the Ebay grinders that have caught my eye, the thing that puts me off is a combination of the travelling to pickup in many cases (a bit of a laugh today as we have 6 inches of snow in the village) and then the parts prices for new bits, eg hoppers and burrs bringing the total cost of a used grinder perilously close to some very tasty new ones which will have warranties and for big names, assured access to parts if needed over time.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't be angling towards the mazzer royal, but there have been some minis and they go for ~£150 which is about right tbh.

Mazzer burrs are quite cheap unless you get into the robur side of things and the rest of it is pretty solid?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

woops wrong thread


----------



## Dotty (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a Gaggia Classic with the MM grinder and i could get a OK of grind but would take a bit off work for same to get consistency


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Well Dotty, I'm just about to give away my MM. I didn't find it just right. One setting no flow, next setting coarser, channeling! My son will use it at work.


----------

